# Costa's vs smith optics



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

I know, I know, I know. Its already been done, however I want to eliminate several factors and opinions. First of all I currently used Costa 580's, so you don't have to sell me on them. However my current set is either the 5th or 6th pair. I fish mostly the flats (sight fishing). I notice the Smith Optics rack at FTU a coupkle of days ago and I like some of the frames. I tried on a couple of sets and noticed their clarity. In my opinion they were pretty close to my Costas. I tried on a set that was actual glass (green mirror / vermillion). Here;s the question. Who has made the transition to Smith from Costas? Please only give info if you actually used the 580 glass before. I'm also not interested in buyng cheap academy glasses instead so please dont suggest that. lol I'm not in a rush to replace, but I want to pull the trigger again, just not sure if its time to change. The rubber pieces on my Costas keep coming apart.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

You might try sending you Costa's back and get the rubber replaces.

If you like to looks of the Smiths pick up a pair. I had always been an Oakley only user until last summer when I got my first Costa's. Now I have several parts but might have to check out Smiths.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I have both, as well as Maui Jims. I too, bought the Smiths for their frame. I have fished with all three of them on, and they are all Very Very good in the water. I would say just make sure the frame fits you and is comfortable. I can't really tell a noticeable difference between the three. I will say, Maui Jim, as well as Costa's Customer service is really great, and having them repaired really makes it worth the price for either of them. Good luck.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have both the Costa an the Smith Action Optics. The quality of the lens is close enough that I can't tell the difference. My Smiths are over two years old and are still tight and have all their pieces. 

I am brutal on my sunglasses and never got more that a year from any pair of Costas without the rubber pieces coming apart. I have two sets of 580s with missing rubber as backups.

If you like flats fishing, try the Smith photochromatic copper. That's what I have and I love them.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I went the opposite way..Smith Optics to Costa. I really like both and choose the Costas because I like the style and lens combo better than the Smith's at the time I was looking.

The rubber on my Smith's came off of the ear piece. I don't think there is anything you can do to prevent this on any pair of sunglasses that are exposed to salt water, sweat and sunscreen on a continuous basis.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I went from Costas to Smiths. Already used Smith warranty, the tortoise shell coloring started to peel off after 3 years. They sent me a new pair, no haggling.

The rubber nose pieces do wear off after a year or so, Smith sent me a package-full. I superglue new ones on - pretty straightforward. Haven't had Costas in prolly 5 years, both are very good, prolly comparable.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I bought my first pair of Smith's earlier this year. I have bought my last pair of Costas.


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

know of any reputable optics out there that are made in the US ?


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the Costa 580 green mirror for off shore and the Smith photo coppers for the flats, like them both but I think the Smiths have the edge. Warranty is great with Smith


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I wear both- Costa Caballito tortoise green 580 and Smith Tenet green mirror. 

Smiths fit better. Stay on my face. Less fog but the ear piece cuts down on my ear after wearing them a long time. 
Costas slide a little bit and fog and sweat really bad. Fit good with a lanyard but those get annoying.

Costa's resolution is a hair better overall. The difference is noticeable in bright conditions. Smiths are a tad better in lower light. But really none are that great in overcast. I prefer a straight amber lense in those conditions. 

Bought both pair on ebay brand new. Smiths were cheaper by about 30 bucks.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Maximuslion said:


> know of any reputable optics out there that are made in the US ?


I'd like to know that too, I just looked on my Smiths and the frame says "Made in Italy."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Fit good with a lanyard but those get annoying.


Get a pair of Cablz so you can adjust the cable tight or loose.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Foggy lenses, uncomfortable fit and sliding off your dome are problems with the fit, not the shades. They need airflow to keep from fogging too. Try Fog-X for that. Rubber will come off any shades if they arent cleaned with soap and clean water after every trip. Sunscreen, bug spray and saltwater are no bueno on adhesives. Never tried Smiths but was just pointing out what Ive found. My first Costa Blackfins had rubber coming off after six months and guess where it was coming unglued? Where my face touched the rubber and I only rinsed them, never with soap and warm water. My recently replaced pair (free from Costa) and newest pair of the same frame have zero issues now that I keep them clean (advice from CDM). As far as any problems with glass lenses shattering on concrete, lanyards keep them around your neck and off the ground and keep them out of a hot truck or theyll come apart and warp.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i appreciate the suggestion TH. had cablz. the ear piece is rigid and is uncomfortable. 

i like the cloth ones but after some sweat they get nasty and stick to my neck. 

i like the neoprene but arent long enough and dont hold the glasses well.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've had both, if one fits you better than the other that would be enough to sway me. I like the smiths earlier and later and on overcast days. I think the smiths hold up slightly better.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

I have my second pair of Smith (RX). Their customer Service is the absolute best I have ever used for anything.


----------



## IvoryRoot (Oct 10, 2011)

I wear Smith and Costa, can't tell any real difference. I just look for what frames I like and make sure I can get glass.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Maximuslion said:


> know of any reputable optics out there that are made in the US ?


WileyX. They haven't been advertised much because they are primarily made for our troops in the middle east. They have a face to frame grommet that keeps out wind, sand and water. I have used nonprescription Costas before and thought they were the way to go until I put on my prescription Wileyx's. Special 1/4in thick safety glass. I'm sold on them, everything a Costas is and more. (Costas wouldn't cut my prescription in the frames I wanted. WileyX does. Must have something to do with being eyewear supplier to the military)...jmo

.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

goodwood said:


> I wear both- Costa Caballito tortoise green 580 and Smith Tenet green mirror.
> 
> Smiths fit better. Stay on my face. Less fog but the ear piece cuts down on my ear after wearing them a long time.
> Costas slide a little bit and fog and sweat really bad. Fit good with a lanyard but those get annoying.
> ...


Try Croakies...........made in Jackson Hole Wy. Just slip them on the ear pieces, they will hold on securely and you'll hardly notice they're there. Ur welcome...bringing up WileyX's once more, they have a retainer built into them that is easy to attach or detach and doesn't come in contact with your ear. The strap goes from just in front of the ear (on the frame) to around back of the head about where the edge of a baseball hat would be. Very comfy and never notice mine...

.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Smith!

It seems like I am always hearing about broken Costas or someone upset about their warranty. Smiths have been great for me and my primary way of fishing is by sight.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Always been a Smith's person. I crossed over and bought my first pair of Costa 580's. Had them 2 months and the right side glass shattered. Don't know how. I sent them in in the original box and they notified me it would be just shy of a hundy to fix. 
I asked about the warranty and they said they could see a little indention on that frame that resulted in the busted lens...Not covered, I must have dropped them of something. I doubt it, cause I looked them over good before sending them in.
I reluctantly payed it, but told them I never dropped them or anything.
This will be my last pair. 
I have had 2 pair of Smiths that have lasted almost 10yrs compared to my Costa's lasting 2 months.

Edit>>>to add...My first pair of Smith's was lost for 4 months, then I found them in the bottom of my toolbox. Not one scratch on the lens's, just some minor scratches on the frames. They were in the bottom of it with dirt, nails, screws, and everything else.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

scwine said:


> Always been a Smith's person. I crossed over and bought my first pair of Costa 580's. Had them 2 months and the right side glass shattered. Don't know how. I sent them in in the original box and they notified me it would be just shy of a hundy to fix.
> I asked about the warranty and they said they could see a little indention on that frame that resulted in the busted lens...Not covered, I must have dropped them of something. I doubt it, cause I looked them over good before sending them in.
> I reluctantly payed it, but told them I never dropped them or anything.
> This will be my last pair.
> ...


Sounds like youre rough on your shades man!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like youre rough on your shades man!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Without a doubt. 
My during the week pair is some camo safety sunglasses that I had bought at a hardware store in Pearsall. I actually bought 3 pair for $9.95 each and get compliments all the time. 
Wouldn't wear them fishing of course.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Just remember I do have a group buy that I am doing this month on Costas... [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

